# April 14, 2016



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Acts 8:26-40

The angel of the Lord spoke to Philip,
â€œGet up and head south on the road
that goes down from Jerusalem to Gaza, the desert route.â€ 
So he got up and set out. 
Now there was an Ethiopian eunuch,
a court official of the Candace,
that is, the queen of the Ethiopians,
in charge of her entire treasury,
who had come to Jerusalem to worship, and was returning home.
Seated in his chariot, he was reading the prophet Isaiah.
The Spirit said to Philip,
â€œGo and join up with that chariot.â€ 
Philip ran up and heard him reading Isaiah the prophet and said,
â€œDo you understand what you are reading?â€ 
He replied,
â€œHow can I, unless someone instructs me?â€ 
So he invited Philip to get in and sit with him. 
This was the Scripture passage he was reading:

_Like a sheep he was led to the slaughter,
and as a lamb before its shearer is silent,
so he opened not his mouth.
In his humiliation justice was denied him.
Who will tell of his posterity?
For his life is taken from the earth._

Then the eunuch said to Philip in reply,
â€œI beg you, about whom is the prophet saying this?
About himself, or about someone else?â€ 
Then Philip opened his mouth and, beginning with this Scripture passage,
he proclaimed Jesus to him.
As they traveled along the road
they came to some water,
and the eunuch said, â€œLook, there is water. 
What is to prevent my being baptized?â€ 
Then he ordered the chariot to stop,
and Philip and the eunuch both went down into the water,
and he baptized him. 
When they came out of the water,
the Spirit of the Lord snatched Philip away,
and the eunuch saw him no more,
but continued on his way rejoicing. 
Philip came to Azotus, and went about proclaiming the good news
to all the towns until he reached Caesarea.


----------



## george nobles (Dec 12, 2013)

DA your bible left out the key verse in this passage of scripture. it went from verse 36 straight to 38 it left out verse 37 could you tell me the reason it would leave out the answer to the eunuch question that he asked Philip. well here is the answer to the eunuch question, Acts 8:37 And Philip said, if thou believest with all thine heart, thou mayest. And he answered and said, I believe that Jesus Christ is the Son of God.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Short story long*

You know several years ago a 2cooler, by the handle of Melvinrod, use to post daily Scriptures here. I really enjoyed reading them. Somehow or another I was inspired by those little Scriptures. One day I picked up a Bible I had at home and started reading it from Genesis. I am not going to tell you which Bible it was because I do not need anyone telling I read a bad Bible or whatever, because the words in it are the Truth.

Anyway it took me about three months to the finish. During my readings I had several emotions from excitement, inspiration, peace, laughter, regret, reassurance, hope and love. I'd often tell Bible stories to my friends and family and as I'd tell them I could see how my life was changing.

Back to 2cool, a few years back several Christians came on here posting how other Christian 2coolers were mislead, praying wrong, bla, bla, bla. It kind of reminded me of when the Apostles asked Jesus, which one of was the greatest. In my eyes it was a gross mess and a disrespect to God Almighty. Melvinrod left and quit posting the daily word. They ran off someone who was giving God true Glory posting God's word. How dishearting and shameful is that?

Well I picked up where Melvinrod left off. Hoping others would feel or receive the same beautiful inspiration that came over me and read the Gospel, and turn to God and his only Son Jesus. I believe God moves in his own way and knows each and everyone of us.

As far as why MY Bible has something different from yours, all Christian Bibles are mine. I get inspiration from all of them and yes I know there are tons of versions out there, but I do like the ones that are easier for me to understand.

The Bible I posted on this date came from the America version so it maybe a translation.

I am not a Bible scholar, but your remarks questioning why MY Bible left something out, was not appreciated.


----------



## george nobles (Dec 12, 2013)

The part I do not understand is if you read different translation of the Bible, how you do not see the difference in the verses and how they mislead the people. Just like the passage you typed, it did not bother you that they left out the key part about the reason why we get baptized. Rev. 22:18-19 do add or take away. If you really are serious about telling people about the bible you tell them the whole story, not just the parts that make them feel good about themselves. People need to hear about the reason why they need Jesus. I believe Rev.22:18-19 pertains to everyone. 2Tim.4:3-4 false teaching. You can see it all around us now how people are creating a god to fit their life style. When people do this they are breaking the First and Second commandments. 1. Thou shalt have no other gods before me. 2. Thou shalt not make unto thee any graven image, or any likeness of any thing that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

One thing I will agree with you is in my bible study a lot of folks have different bibles and they all read differently,but to me the message is the same.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

george nobles said:


> The part I do not understand is if you read different translation of the Bible, how you do not see the difference in the verses and how they mislead the people. Just like the passage you typed, it did not bother you that they left out the key part about the reason why we get baptized. Rev. 22:18-19 do add or take away. If you really are serious about telling people about the bible you tell them the whole story, not just the parts that make them feel good about themselves. People need to hear about the reason why they need Jesus. I believe Rev.22:18-19 pertains to everyone. 2Tim.4:3-4 false teaching. You can see it all around us now how people are creating a god to fit their life style. When people do this they are breaking the First and Second commandments. 1. Thou shalt have no other gods before me. 2. Thou shalt not make unto thee any graven image, or any likeness of any thing that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth.


I agree with you george. When the Holy Spirit is in you, you will love the truth and seek it. The ultimate deceiver is always at work and he uses any vehicle he can, even by coming up with different translations that end up changing or even omitting very important verses.

A quick story: Back when I first surrendered my life to the Lord I was sitting in a bible study. The pastor asked me to read a certain scripture and I thought he was messing with me because the scripture was nowhere to be found in my bible. Somebody else had to read it because my bible didn't have that scripture. Right there & then I realized that we need to be careful which version of the bible we use.


----------

